# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Moving toads and frogs from inground pool

## Blumen

Hi!

I have a large inground pool which has been left go for a few years, we are going to be burying soon. It is a breeding ground for the toads and frogs. Hundreds of tadpoles and quite a few large bullfrogs and toads.

Recently built a wildlife pond, done to specs, many plants, hiding areas, nice exit area type beach, etc.

Over the last week, we have taken out of the pool, about 10 large frogs and about 10 large toads. Only seems to be one small frog in the pond. Do you think they went back to the pool?

We have old railroad ties floating in the pool, because we are burying them. A few weeks ago, we found a huge garter snake in the pool on one of the ties, with two toads on each side. Of course we relocated that snake to the woods. He would have turned into an Anaconda with feasting on all of the tadpoles and toads.

Since I am moving all of these toads to the gardens and pond, with about a dozen garters still around, should I move those snakes to the woods so the toads will have a chance?

Years ago I had to witness a huge toad being eaten by a garter and it had really upset me...........

Thanks, 
Debbie in Pa.

----------


## John Clare

They will definitely move around and could well be back in the pool.  Amphibians move around a lot at night.

Whether or not you move the snakes you can find, the toads will still have to face predators.  It might give them a slightly better shot at survival but I doubt it will make a big difference.

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## Blumen

Thanks for your reply. I guess I will have to do a big move with as many frogs, toads and tadpoles the day the dirt will come. If they like the water, they will have to use the pond then.

If "they" only knew how much money and hard work I did for them!

Debbie

----------


## John Clare

Well I think you are to be commended for your caring about this at all - most people wouldn't (though I would!).

----------

